# February 28 Cigar Dinner Sterling, Va



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I am not a retailer, nor do I work for one. However my favorite retailer is also a good friend of mine and I'm helping him promote some of his stuff, so I told him I would post this here for him:

*Leesburg Cigar and Pipe 
Winter Cigar Dinner 2008
Sponsored by Ashton Cigars

February 28, 2008 6:00 PM
That's Amore 
46300 Potomac Run Plaza # 130
Sterling, VA 20164*​
Featuring *Manny Ferrero, Vice President of Ashton Cigars* speaking on Sprit and Cigar Pairings. Mr. Ferrero will also raffle off a humidor and an ashtray during the event.

*Menu*​*Cigar Tasting*
A sampling of cigars from the Ashton family to include the Ashton Virgin Sun Grown and the San Cristobal, both recognized by Cigar Aficionado among the Top 25 Cigars of 2007!

*Antipasto*
Calamari Fritte, Baked Stuffed Mushrooms, Crab Alforno and Fried Mozzarella and Zucchini

*Starter Course*
Choice of Soup, House Salad or Caesar Salad

*Main Course (Choice of One)*
*Filet Mignon (8oz)* - U.S.D.A. Choice beef served with sautéed mushrooms and garlic potatoes.

*Grilled Lamb Chops (8oz)* - Grilled lamb loin chops topped with a citrus red wine sauce and served with pesto and baby shrimp risotto.

*Chicken Parmigiana* - Classically prepared with fresh boneless chicken breasts and served with spaghetti marinara.

*Shrimp Fra Diavolo* - Jumbo shrimp in a spicy marinara served over pasta.

*Penne Primavera* - Penne pasta and spring vegetables in a light cream sauce with a touch of tomato.

*Torellini Quatro Formaggio* - Cheese stuffed tortellini in a cream four cheese sauce.

*Dessert*
*Cannoli Di Cioccolata* - Chocolate dipped cannoli shell filled with a sweet ricotta filling and dipped in chocolate chips.

*Tiramisu* - Lady fingers, espresso, sweet mascarpone cream.

*Torta Di Cioccolata* - Rich chocolate cake with a chocolate mousse filling and topped with ganache.

*Cannoli* - Cannoli shell filled with a sweet ricotta filling and dipped in crushed pistachios.

*Torta Di Formaggio* - NY style brulee cheesecake drizzled with raspberry sauce.

Ticket Price - $75.00 (includes meal and cigars)
Contact Leesburg Cigar and Pipe (703) 777-5557 or Bryan Winston (703) 981-1681 or [email protected] for details or to purchase tickets. Seating is limited to thirty (30) people.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm so there. I will be calling today to purchase my ticket
:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you there Sarge.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Come on locals, you know you want it.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bryan,
Since I had to cancel my trip to MMH III (sob!), I'm definitely there!

Sarge,
I haven't seen you at the Urbana Davidus B&M in a while (I was there last night). I try to get there every Friday after work, but it doesn't always happen. I'll see you at the dinner if I don't catch up with you before then at Davidus.

BTW, remember to run your bike a couple times a month to keep the carb(s?) from gumming up. I put my Valkyrie away for a long time once without running it and the carbs turned into concrete! With 6 carbs to rebuild, it cost me $700 to get back on the road. Ouch!:hn

Tim D.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> Bryan,
> Since I had to cancel my trip to MMH III (sob!), I'm definitely there!
> 
> Sarge,
> ...


Tim,

Tickets are really starting to move on this so you want to call the store and reserve your spot.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Tim,
> 
> Tickets are really starting to move on this so you want to call the store and reserve your spot.


Done!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> Done!


Tim I need you to shoot me a PM with your phone number so we can give you a call the week before and remind you of the dinner.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i want to go ! i'll know by the end of this week, if i can.

*crossing fingers*


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

koolbooy said:


> i want to go ! i'll know by the end of this week, if i can.
> 
> *crossing fingers*


Coolness I'll look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still bumping this.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

A few seats still available guys.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Daily bumpage coming through.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in!
My first time meeting the local guys so I'm looking forward to it. So far I'm coming alone. 
Haven't been able to make it to Frederick for the regular herfs @ Daves.

Also looking forward to more info on the potential Cigar club. That idea is MONEY. From club rental to watching games with buddies, this thing could last generations.

skibumdc


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Ski,

Call Leesburg Cigar and Pipe and purchase your ticket. They are starting to get pretty thin. The number is (703) 777-5557. Also I just want to make sure that you are who I think you are, your initials are MR right? I've been communicating with so many people pulling the club stuff together that I wnt to make sure I didn't miss you if you had a request for info.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

bumping from the new phone


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tickets still available.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Ski,
> 
> Call Leesburg Cigar and Pipe and purchase your ticket. They are starting to get pretty thin. The number is (703) 777-5557. Also I just want to make sure that you are who I think you are, your initials are MR right? I've been communicating with so many people pulling the club stuff together that I wnt to make sure I didn't miss you if you had a request for info.


All good. Ticket purchased and counting down the days.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> All good. Ticket purchased and counting down the days.


Coolness, I'm really starting to get excited about this. Its going to bring a lot of new faces together.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Lets get these last tickets sold.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still working on this.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Bumpy McBumpalot


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

A couple of quick notes The Lamp CHops have been replaced with a Veal Chop on the menu and the we've added a shrimp dip with spinach antipasto.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

still looking for attendees


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Bump, bump, bump


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still plugging this.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

How many tickets left? I hope this thing is a sell out so we can do it again in the future. This will be my first cigar dinner and it sounds like it will be a great time to mingle with BOTL & SOTL. Lets support this effort and buy those tickets.
:ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bryan,

My friend Tim and his wife Robin signed up last week. Tim is a new CS member, so I'll ask him to send you a PM with his phone number.

Tim D.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> How many tickets left? I hope this thing is a sell out so we can do it again in the future. This will be my first cigar dinner and it sounds like it will be a great time to mingle with BOTL & SOTL. Lets support this effort and buy those tickets.
> :ss


I think we are right around 20, i'll have to check.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

We are at 24, there are 6 tickets left.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

just a few more tickets


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I think this will finally sell out this weekend.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

almost to the promise land


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still got some tickets for this, not sure how many.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

OK down to the last three tickets.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Crap I have no original content to use to express the fact I'm simply bumping the post.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

OK I give, I'm all out of witty sayings sigh. Still have 2 tickets left.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Finally, Its sold out!


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

It's tonight folks. See you all there.

Don't forget your name tags. LOL


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

this event is this evening, don't miss it if you have tickets.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

This was a great evening with fantastic cigars, great food, and amazing people.
Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------

